# AnfängerFrage: EJB 3 und Enterprise Client



## Gast (6. Sep 2007)

Hallo!

Beginne gerade mich mit EJB 3 zu beschäftigen und habe dazu ein paar Fragen zum Aufruf von EJB's:

(1) Wenn die Beans mal auf dem Server laufen und ich sie von einem normalen Commandline-Client oder Swing-Client aufrufen will, muß ich JNDI verwenden, richtig?

(2) Bin neulich auf den Begriff "Enterprise Client" gestoßen. Der soll ja in so einer Art Lightweight-Container laufen, der auch Dependency Injection unterstützt. Leider konnte ich kein Beispiel dazu finden. Ist das im Prinzip ein normaler Cmd-Client bzw. Swing-Client zu dem man nur irgendein JAR-File (welches?) packen muß, damit er in dem Container läuft? Oder, muß ich den dann auch auf einem JavaEE Server deployen und wieder irgendwie von Außen ansprechen?

(3) Kennt eventuell irgendwer ein Tutorial, wo gezeigt wird, wie man so einen Enterprise Client entwickelt und verwendet?

Danke!


----------



## ms (7. Sep 2007)

Hast du vielleicht einen Link zu dem Begriff 'Enterprise Client'?
Unter dem Begriff kann ich mir im Moment nur einen JEE basierenden Webclient vorstellen.

ms


----------



## Guest (11. Sep 2007)

Hallo!

Entschuldige bitte die späte Antwort, aber ich war jetzt ein paar Tage weg.

Also ich habe das in irgendeinem Blog gelesen, weiß aber leider nicht mehr wo. Ich habe jetzt allerdings noch etwas gegoogelt und habe was gefunden. Hab's noch nicht geschafft, es mir genauer anzusehen, aber es sieht irgendwie so aus, als sei das was Netbeans spezifisches:

http://blogs.sun.com/pblaha/entry/enterprise_application_client_project_in

http://www.netbeans.org/kb/articles/appclient-entappclient.html


----------



## bronks (16. Sep 2007)

@Gast:
Das ist nur ein konfigurierter Projekttyp in NetBeans. Sonst steckt da nichts dahinter.


----------



## Guest (19. Sep 2007)

Ok. Dann weiß ich jetzt bescheid.

Danke für die Antwort!


----------

